# Komponentendiagramm in UML



## kossy (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

Im Anhang habe ich mal ein Komponentendiagramm in UML hochgeladen. Die dort zu sehende Komponente steht ja noch aus drei weiteren Komponenten und bietet eine Schnittstelle nach außen an (OrderEntry) und benötigt eine Schnittstelle von außen (Account). 

Ich habe jetzt eine spezielle Frage zu den Ports an diesen Schnittstellen (also quasi wenn man so will die Grenzen nach draußen (diese jeweiligen Vierecke) aus der Komponente Store. Wie genau werden bspw. in Java oder auch anderen Programmiersprachen solche Ports abgebildet? 

Mit welcher Art von Programmiertechnik bildet man eine solche Modellierung ab?

Grüße
Kossy


----------



## maki (25. Mai 2012)

> Ich habe jetzt eine spezielle Frage zu den Ports an diesen Schnittstellen (also quasi wenn man so will die Grenzen nach draußen (diese jeweiligen Vierecke) aus der Komponente Store. Wie genau werden bspw. in Java oder auch anderen Programmiersprachen solche Ports abgebildet?


Schnittstellen kann man zB. als Interfaces/Klassen implementieren.


----------



## kossy (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo maki,

es ging um die Ports in diesem UML Diagramm, nicht direkt um die Schnittstelle selbst. 

@offtopic
Ist es eigentlich bei Dir üblich, dass Deine Posts ohne Begrüßung und Verabschiedung ausfallen? Das ist doch eigentlich schade oder?

Grüße
Kossy


----------



## maki (25. Mai 2012)

> es ging um die Ports in diesem UML Diagramm, nicht direkt um die Schnittstelle selbst.


Das sind doch auch nur Schnittstellen.
Ob es sich dabei um normale Interfaces, WebServices, EJB- oder OSGi Service Facaden handelt erkent man ja nicht am Diagramm.



> @offtopic
> Ist es eigentlich bei Dir üblich, dass Deine Posts ohne Begrüßung und Verabschiedung ausfallen?


Ist doch offensichtlich, oder?



> Das ist doch eigentlich schade oder?


Dir steht es natürlich frei meine Posts zu ignorieren falls du der Meinung bist dass die Form nicht gewahrt wurde.
Ansonsten finde ich ganz andere Dinge schade..


----------

